# We Had a Hoot in Cape Coral



## Clark (May 23, 2011)

Against the flow, we flew south to Florida during the off season last week.
Our lodging was a two year old luxury condo. One bedroom, full kitchen, full laundry(needed to wash my sneakers twice a day!).
Plane tickets, car rental, lodging for seven days, for the both of us- $775. Cheap.



Anyway, nothing says Cape Coral, Florida, like
Burrowing Owls (Athene cunicularia)

























Don't want to give anybody the wrong idea.
These were a piece of cake, spoon fed to me by google.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Wendelin (May 23, 2011)

Thank you! These are beautiful pictures!


----------



## Shiva (May 23, 2011)

Superb pictures as always. I would love to see more soon.


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2011)

Clark said:


> Don't want to give anybody the wrong idea.
> These were a piece of cake, spoon fed to me by google.
> Thanks for looking.



I was going to say 'nice pictures', until I saw this. They are nice, just not yours. I didn't know there were Burrowing Owls in Florida! Pretty cool!


----------



## nikv (May 23, 2011)

Gorgeous photos, Clark!


----------



## Clark (May 23, 2011)

All these images on this thread, and any other avian images I posted in the past, are my personal property. 
Thanks everybody for your cooperation in this matter.


----------



## Sirius (May 23, 2011)

I think Kevin was just confused by your reference to google. You didn't borrow the images from google, you found directions to the birds on google. Is that correct?

No harm, no fowl.


----------



## Clark (May 23, 2011)

Yes. That is correct John. :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2011)

I like the photo of the 3 young 'uns -- very good. They are all quite fine.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 23, 2011)

Marvelous photos Clark. I love the serious guy in the fourth photo. :clap:


----------



## jmelot (May 23, 2011)

Cool pictures! #2 is about what I look like in the mornings...


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh, those are great. 

"no harm, no fowl."
John you crack me up! I needed those smiles, thanks to you both!


----------



## Mathias (May 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures! How close were you to the nest?


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2011)

Very cute! How was the weather?


----------



## JeanLux (May 24, 2011)

The pics are excellent!!!! The google ref. was missleading  ! Jean


----------



## etex (May 24, 2011)

:clap::clap: Fantastic photos!! Thanks so much for showing us!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2011)

Great shots. I can see you are making full use of your telephoto. You ought to make a wildlife calendar...now, who to market it to...

It is fun to see these birds again. I used to live in Port Charlotte and on weekends I'd ride my bike through their habitat - not good mountain bike riding, but no other choice! Lovely to see them so well photographed.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 24, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful owls. The pattern is great.


----------



## goldenrose (May 24, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap: Sounds & looks like a neat trip! :clap::clap:


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> The google ref. was missleading  ! Jean



Good to know I wasn't the only one!

Sorry Clark for misunderstanding your statement. You take excellent pics! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (May 25, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## emydura (May 25, 2011)

Stunning photos Clark. I have a particular love of owls myself.

David


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2011)

Very nice pictures, one day I'll buy a big zoom for myself. But for now there is still a lot left to do with my nice macro.


----------



## Clark (May 26, 2011)

Kevin I am sorry for the vile comments. We have never met, and it was wrong of me to assume folks would understand that innuendo laiden statement.
My apologies.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 26, 2011)

Yup, threw me for a moment too, but I realized an awesome photographer such as yourself wouldn't need to post pictures off the net...


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2011)

Clark said:


> Kevin I am sorry for the vile comments. We have never met, and it was wrong of me to assume folks would understand that innuendo laiden statement.
> My apologies.



Apology accepted.  I guess I haven't followed a lot of your posts, but it appears you are an excellent photographer - keep up the good work, and keep posting! I'd like to see more. I dabble in photography myself, so it's nice to see great work.


----------



## Pete (May 27, 2011)

excellent photos clark. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clark (May 30, 2011)

Thank you.


This photo opportunity is a hybrid between 'A Drive-thru Fast Food Chain' x 'Lawn Ornaments'.

The nest is 15ft. from curb. But no curb and very, very flat. So with the crop/trimming tool, no one sees the man-made perch, caution tape, warning signs. And the owls look alot closer.


This perch often cast an undesirable shadow.









Which make pics like this, just ho-hum.





A nice warm-up. And it was next to Walmart grocery store. Walmart has beer here.
Killed two birds with one stone.

Weather- It was 58-60F. when I left. Three hours later, 87-92F. I was a walking swamp.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sirius (May 30, 2011)

Clark said:


> A nice warm-up. And it was next to Walmart grocery store. Walmart has beer here.
> Killed two birds with one stone.




You got drunk on beer and killed two of the birds? How sad.




Just kidding.


----------



## Heather (May 30, 2011)

:rollhappy:
Oh poor Clark, there you go getting everyone confused again!

Love the last photo!


----------



## biothanasis (May 30, 2011)

Excellent pictures!!!! :clap: funny owls...


----------



## JeanLux (May 31, 2011)

:clap: This last one is unique !!!! :clap: Laughing or crying  ? Jean


----------

